# Healight eyelids



## Inspectadeck24 (Jan 14, 2004)

i was wondering if anyone has ever put eyelids on their headlights. i was wondering what it would look like please put up pics if you have them


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Syndicate Kustomz eyelids on Sean's Sentra:


----------



## SC0TT (Nov 9, 2003)

sorry, its the only picture I have with eyebrows on, I lost mine to a highway.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Hey James, What ever happened to your idea with the headlight covers?


----------



## SC0TT (Nov 9, 2003)

those headlight covers are sitting in my closet at school, the weather hasnt been nice (still snowing right now) so I havent gotten around to doing any work, but hopefully within the next month I'll get off my ass and do something about it


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)




----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

A few better shots...


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey 1clnb14
Any advice how to install a c/f hood and the pins , etc?
TIA


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

The hood install is pretty easy and straight forward.
As far as the pins go...take your time, measure 10 times, and use a dremil and grinding bit, not a drill.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> The hood install is pretty easy and straight forward.
> As far as the pins go...take your time, measure 10 times, and use a dremil and grinding bit, not a drill.


Thanks
if weahter permit I 'll install it next week


----------



## phreako (Mar 4, 2004)

just now noticed the diamond tread plating underneath the bumpers on Sean's sentra... pretty slick.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

JayL1967,
Install the posts (of the hood pins) into the top cross member first. That way you will know where to dremil the holes into the hood. After the posts are in, put something on the top of them that will leave a mark on the underside of the hood when it is rested on the poles. That should be the easierst way...

phreako, 
thanks. Mike (ScorchN200SX) made those for me. Some people don't like em', but meh...I think they tie in well with the rest of the car.


----------



## phreako (Mar 4, 2004)

i think they're sweet, give it little mean edge to the body. and looks like it's functional to boot.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Well, they are not really that functional, as the lip is removed before it rolls anywhere 

That lip is really low.


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

any one have any pics/links to black eye lids. im not interested in paying 100$ for C/F one's


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

You can get them in fiberglass also and paint them black. ANd I think your only other option is to make your own.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

here are mine:


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

justin, is your bumper cracked?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

the new one will be here tomorrow. GTR one.

everything you see on the front end is brand new, minus the bumper.


----------

